

The Wireless Future of Energy Tranfer - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/06/30/the-wireless-future-of-energy-tranfer/

======
biohacker42
The recent improvements in efficiency are great, but this is still a very
wasteful way to transmit power. And it always will be more wasteful then
wires.

Convenient perhaps, but I think we'd get a lot more convenience out of super
low power devices and super capacitors and better batteries.

Me personally, I'm waiting for very high (like it wouldn't kill a human)
temperature super conductors.

~~~
helveticaman
I think that it doesn't matter how much energy it wastes provided you'll only
use it for your laptop. 1/(1-.45) * $1 a month is still negligible compared to
the pain in the ass it is to get it plugged in every time you want to use it.
At this point it's not meant for lighting a house or powering a TV.

------
heyrhett
My friend made a wireless lightbulb that also levitates:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHcHG63tUqM>

------
wildwood
I think this would make a lot of sense for digital frames. The need for a
power cord has always been the main thing keeping me from getting them.

------
keltecp11
This is amazing...though I'm sure we'll quickly hear something along the lines
that this 'Might cause cancer'...

